
Hacker known as “fxmsp,” charged with fraud hacking 40 different countries - vuln
https://www.justice.gov/usao-wdwa/pr/citizen-kazakhstan-known-fxmsp-charged-computer-fraud-wire-fraud-and-conspiracy-hacking
======
rurban
He is known under his real name Turchin, not his handle fxmsp.

